# Goofy Goats are gonna pop! 2022 round 2



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

This year we have two due to kid.
First up is my Thalia, she had a really rough beginning that you can read about here: Orphan rescue....need advice asap!
She‘s a FF registered Nigerian Dwarf bred to Victor.
(she’s also camera shy)








Shes due Saturday the 26th









Next up is Sybil, she’s a fourth freshener, and it’s her last chance to give me a doeling! She’s due March 20th.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

That first pic of Thalia is SO cute. She's gorgeous, and how fulfilling that she overcame such a rough start. 

I'm curious, how come it's Sybil's last chance? I know how you feel - we have one here who has only had trip bucklings three times running. 😭


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! 

I skimmed the first page of Thalia's thread. Poor girl! How exciting to see her to be a mother soon. 

Any pictures of the buck?


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

I’ll be following! Can’t wait to see the little ones!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sybil is a hard keeper because she came from a not great situation and had multiple issues, but I really love her. Im really trying to down size that’s why I only bred two out of 14. I’m being picky but I really want her bloodline she’s an amazing mom and Milker with the yummiest milk. I just am having to make hard choices.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Here’s a older picture of Victor


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they’re beautiful! Sybil has some tongue action going on there! Excited to see their kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aww they’re beautiful! Sybil has some tongue action going on there! Excited to see their kids!


Thanks, She’s really a character that’s what makes it so hard.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Thalia is so beautiful! Can't wait to see squishy babies! Hope Sybil gives you that doe!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they look GREAT! SO glad you bred these 2. Im sure you are ready for D💗ELINGS GALORE!.💖💞💗


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Thalia and Sybil are beautiful and Victor is quite flashy!! You're sure to get some gorgeous kids! Hope all goes well!! Sending lots of pink thoughts your way! 🎀💗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m really excited to see babies from Thalia and Sybil!  And I’m hoping you get that girl you want from Sybil!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Very handsome boy! 

Hoping for girls!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't wait to meet the new wizarding kids! 😃


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks y’all! We start baby watch on Monday.....going to sleep while I can LOL. Monday is day 140 for Thalia. She’s already doing the “dead goat“ nap pose to keep us on our toes🤯


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

When I had my toe Nigi does due I came out to the barn to one doing a death nap. Uh, it scared me so bad. I ran to the closest fence and called to the goats and she didn’t even move. Not until I had ran around to the gate and was almost to her did she look up at me.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So exciting! They are both beautiful!!
Victor is a cutie!
Good luck with kidding, I’m keep my fingers crossed for a doeling from Sybil! 🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Isnt victor just a stunning man! I think your going to end up with some very pretty babies


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Victor has some very interesting colours/pattern!
He sure is flashy! Is he polled as well?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Isnt victor just a stunning man! I think your going to end up with some very pretty babies


Aw thanks 😊 


MadHouse said:


> Victor has some very interesting colours/pattern!
> He sure is flashy! Is he polled as well?


His dad is Merlin and his grand sire is Sparky ...Merlins polled Sparky wasn’t ...sadly he has a couple of bad scurs I’m going to have to band soon. They were slow growing.

Sparky..Victor takes after his grandpa 😉


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What gorgeous goats. I can’t wait to see all the babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wowsy! Look at.those good looking Bucks! Its going to be fun to see your little ones! 💖💞💗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice goats.


Thanks 😊


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ooh! More Hogwarts kids coming!!! How exciting! 😬


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, it’s day 140 for Thalia and we’re officially on baby watch😁

Shes a strange one though, she has no pooch to speak of. Her udder is coming along nicely for a FF. I’ve felt the babies moving but if I didn’t know better, I’d say she’s not bred looking at her pooch....
Is this worth being concerned about?
Since she’s all black, it’s really hard to get a picture. I’ll try again in the daylight ...it’s so weird.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Not worth it. I've had does whose pooch never looked pregnant.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> No. Not worth it. I've had does whose pooch never looked pregnant.


Thank you, this is a first for me. Every one of my other girls looked ...well...poochy. It looks so odd.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I once almost sold a doe because she had no pooch or udder. Like literally had her in the pen to load and sell in the morning and she kidded that night all on her own. There was a few this year that went into labor and looking at their backside I thought this was going to be bad but they did just fine. So nope I wouldn’t stress, she’s just trying to play games with you lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Darn doe code! 🤯🤬🥵😤🥺😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Our does are taking direction from our weather. They are doing Winterpause. Being all hormonal & abnormal driving us all Krazy! Hang in there. She will suprise you!💞


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, just had Thalia up on the milk stand for her pre-delivery inspection...
Tail: half cocked
Ligs: present but mushy and wide spread
Udder: tight but not shiny tight
No discharge
Not Today unless something drastically changes.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!!! 
Tell her you are going out on Wednesday (but don’t go out), to trick her!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> How exciting!!!
> Tell her you are going out on Wednesday (but don’t go out), to trick her!


No! not Wednesday...we have an ice storm coming in... she’s grounded from ALL TV, radios and any other electronic device till she kids ....I’m not letting her pull any more nonsense! 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well GG, the storm is here. Kids on the way? 😆


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> Well GG, the storm is here. Kids on the way? 😆


Thankfully not yet! Thalia’s due Saturday when the next storm comes in though. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

At least that one doesn’t look as cold!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It’s day 143 for Thalia today, she’s getting quite grumpy locked up in the barn because of the weather. We’ve had to double/triple up on goats in the pens and she’s not thrilled. Its 20* with wind chills in single digits and freezing rain and sleet....
Im hoping I can get her outside later to help her mood and get her moving. I put a cinder block in her pen to stretch on but I’d rather her run around to get those kids in position.

Sybil’s stuck in there with Thalia, she’s really sore so last night I had to give her meloxicam she’s getting as big as a water buffalo which isn’t helping her sore leg any. I’m kind of leaning towards inducing her a bit early but haven’t decided yet. Her last kidding she had a large buckling and it was a really hard pull, something I don’t care to repeat.

My little Minerva is keeping them company, when I went out to feed yesterday I noticed she was shivering really hard and was being kicked out of the shelters by nasty girls. So, she’s in with the preggos. she‘s warmed up and content to just hang with them

This is the barn cam this morning, I hope it dries up enough so I can get out there and clean the pen.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope the weather clears and warms up for you and your girls. Soon you’ll be posting pics!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Breakfast time, you can really see how big they’re getting 😱


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am wishing you and girls warmer, drier weather, and that that all goes smoothly with kidding!
They are so lucky to have a wonderful goat mom!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> I am wishing you and girls warmer, drier weather, and that that all goes smoothly with kidding!
> They are so lucky to have a wonderful goat mom!


😊 Aw, thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, you are a great goat mama.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, you are a great goat mama.


🥰 Thank you, that means a lot!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww look at those pretty girls! All big and ready to show us what they are hiding! Well Lets hope the winterpause has a hot flash again, so you can have a decent kidding day!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww look at those pretty girls! All big and ready to show us what they are hiding! Well Lets hope the winterpause has a hot flash again, so you can have a decent kidding day!


Thanks ...
Praying she waits till Monday (day 147) but knowing the doe code ...it’s so not going to work that way lol🥴😂🤯


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wowsie! They’re getting big! I hope they hold off for you! (Don’t tell them I said that lol)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goatastic43 said:


> Wowsie! They’re getting big! I hope they hold off for you! (Don’t tell them I said that lol)


Not sayin a word LOL😊😉


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow they are big!! So close!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just for fun:
































Please excuse the mess...🥴 They’ve been locked in for two full days and three goats, little area...you know the outcome....


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just tell them, you want bucklings tonight at midnight! They wont deliver till next Thursday!😂🤣🤪


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Just tell them, you want bucklings tonight at midnight! They wont deliver till next Thursday!😂🤣🤪


LOL....very funny! I’m not jinxing myself 😉😊🥰😂🥴


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They really look healthy! Youve done a really good job with them. Especially since they were so sick, not that long ago!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> They really look healthy! Youve done a really good job with them. Especially since they were so sick, not that long ago!


Aw thanks, but these two weren’t in the sick pen thank goodness they would have probably aborted with all the drugs I was having to give. I lucked out there.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They look fantastic! And what mess? Looks better than mine. They've all been crowding the house with the icky rain and weather. I just threw more clean shavings down today _sigh_ TSC has seen me almost everyday raiding their shavings between the shelter and the kid pens LOL


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They look great! ♥ 💜 
And it’s not messy looking to me.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Finally a break in the storm😁
Today‘s day 144 and Thalia is outside being a goat. She’s stretching and romping with her friends. I caught her head pressing this morning and shifting around very uncomfortably so she’s ramping up. Hopefully in the next couple days....
Besides that, nothing exciting going on and I’ll take it! 
The Doe Code is holding on firmly here at Horn & Waddle Farm...The barn needs cleaned, my house needs lots of attention, the laundry’s piling up and I’m losing my mind....so what...three more days right 🤯🥴😉


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sounds like she'll wait just long enough for you to be busy with everything else!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoofyGoat said:


> 🥰 Thank you, that means a lot!


 You are very welcome. 🥰

Your does are looking good, the wait is torture.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Our house was a disaster, and I had to get my kidding towels washed cause I used them all lol. Mine have held off at least long enough to let me do that. Feels better to have my house in order. And I got the towels washed!! Lol. Now they can go...watch it be 3-4 more days 😂 (but at least it will be warmer!)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, I got the barn cleaned mostly..laundry started...now for the house...that’s not going to be fun😥
oh well.....😤🥴😁😉


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Why is it so much easier to find motivation to clean the barn instead of the house? I’ll put off house chores for days (ok, sometimes weeks), but barn chores get done daily. 

I can’t wait until we get to see their babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> Why is it so much easier to find motivation to clean the barn instead of the house? I’ll put off house chores for days (ok, sometimes weeks), but barn chores get done daily.
> 
> I can’t wait until we get to see their babies!


I don’t know but you’re so right ...lol. 
I tell myself that I’ll get more done in the house on nasty weather days , but those are the days I find myself hauling water and stuff more than normal...and by the time I’m done I’m pooped and cold and just want to sit by the fire....🤷‍♀️🤣


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I hope that my blessings with doelings continue this year in a little bit rubs off on you. I have never had a year like this if it keeps going it'll be tremendous I need it especially with the huge house bills I had this winter but I'm sitting at 6 bucklings and 14 doelings. Of course four of those are meat girls since Peanut had one of each and Dee had triplet doelings opposite of the triplet boys last year. I hope it goes as well with my Nubians going forward.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

FizzyGoats said:


> Why is it so much easier to find motivation to clean the barn instead of the house? I’ll put off house chores for days (ok, sometimes weeks), but barn chores get done daily.


I think it's because we care about our goats more than we care about ourselves. We can suffer living in filth, but we can't stand the thought of our goats living in a dirty environment. 😙 I haven't done a deep clean of my bedroom since I got goats. 🤐🤫


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> Why is it so much easier to find motivation to clean the barn instead of the house? I’ll put off house chores for days (ok, sometimes weeks), but barn chores get done daily.
> 
> I can’t wait until we get to see their babies!


I thought it was because we don’t go to the bathroom all over the floor and counters in our houses.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> I don’t know but you’re so right ...lol.
> I tell myself that I’ll get more done in the house on nasty weather days , but those are the days I find myself hauling water and stuff more than normal...and by the time I’m done I’m pooped and cold and just want to sit by the fire....


I tell myself the same thing about bad weather days! It never happens. 




MellonFriend said:


> I think it's because we care about our goats more than we care about ourselves. We can suffer living in filth, but we can't stand the thought of our goats living in a dirty environment.  I haven't done a deep clean of my bedroom since I got goats.


 Yeah, I definitely care more about their accommodations than mine. After all, they have to live in whatever conditions I provide. I could clean my house if I wanted to. It’s the wanting to where I fall so miserably short. Lol. 



MadHouse said:


> I thought it was because we don’t go to the bathroom all over the floor and counters in our houses.


 And there’s that, too, of course.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> After all, they have to live in whatever conditions I provide. I could clean my house if I wanted to.


Amen


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I detest cleaning house! Give me outside over inside any day! But I do break down on stormy days and clean. It’s either that or eat all day or take a nap lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Day 145 for Thalia. 
We’re under a winter weather advisory...doe code still holding🥴
It seems that my girl thinks nesting is literal not just a phrase....I go out to check her at 5am and this is what I found


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw that's so cute! One of my does does the same thing


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my gosh that is adorable. 😆 Look at that little birdy sitting on her nest.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, I hopped on here hoping to see some babies. But it looks like you're still waiting. I hope everything goes smoothly for you and your girls! 

The remarks about house cleaning cracked me up. I get way more stressed out about the barn being dirty than I do when the house is dirty.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! Look at her all snuggled up! I hope she hold out for you until after the storm!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

That's so cute!! 

I told mine do they reeeeaaallly want to kid in the cold and wet? (Pouring rain right now) so far they are listening to reason lol. Maybe the storm will get them going for tomorrow when the rain is supposed to be gone and we have sun. 

Hopefully your girl waits for the better weather too.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh, she made a real nest. So funny. Now where are the babies? Lol.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh my gosh, she made a real nest. So funny. Now where are the babies? Lol.


She hasn't hatched them yet and is still being broody. Maybe until early Monday morning before dawn.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> She hasn't hatched them yet and is still being broody. Maybe until early Monday morning before dawn.


Hahaha 😂🤣🤯
Thalia is staring off at the wall and grumpy. Her ligs are there , hard to find but still barely there. Aka mush. Udder filling, just being a FF.

Im really starting to wonder about Sybil...
We bred her about the same time as Thalia and about 3 weeks later she seemed like she came back into heat so she went back in with the buck.

Well last night my daughter called me from the barn and said mom Sybils ligs are gone....huh what!

She was trying to compare Thalia’s mush to Sybils ‘should be there’ rock hard ligs... well, I got out of bed and checked, sure enough mush! Now Sybils tail is way off to the side, she’s licking us to death and being very “hold my hoof”...
Shes a last minute fill, so udder checks aren’t much use....
I dunno..🤷‍♀️😱🥺
might just be I’m going to be very busy soon.... Maybe she was just hormonal and did take the first breeding...I’m just not sure...guess we’ll find out...it’s so weird.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The doe code strikes again!! 

I wish you good luck and lots of patience with those two!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> The doe code strikes again!!
> 
> I wish you good luck and lots of patience with those two!!


I’m just bamboozled...*IF *she took this would be day 148 she kidded with Nick exactly two years ago tomorrow....on day 149 🤷‍♀️🤯🤷‍♀️🤯🤷‍♀️😱🤔


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> She hasn't hatched them yet and is still being broody. Maybe until early Monday morning before dawn.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

GoofyGoat said:


> I’m just bamboozled...*IF *she took this would be day 148 she kidded with Nick exactly two years ago tomorrow....on day 149


Ok! That’s cool! Sybil, you should wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh yea a race for sure haha! Hmmm, who will be first? Thalia, Genesis, Sybil, Calla? Who is gonna go ladies?? But how about we wait until the morning to kick the race off yea?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Oh yea a race for sure haha! Hmmm, who will be first? Thalia, Genesis, Sybil, Calla? Who is gonna go ladies?? But how about we wait until the morning to kick the race off yea?


Yes! Tomorrow would be perfect! Monday would be even better lol🤣😂😅


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lol. I start freezing just thinking of having to go back out and check!! Ahhhhh to have barn cameras LOL.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Lol. I start freezing just thinking of having to go back out and check!! Ahhhhh to have barn cameras LOL.


I have them, but they don’t help much when they’re facing the wrong direction or laying in a nest...
Thats why I was taking pictures at 0500 and it was frigid out. I swear they know just the right angle to lay so you have to go out anyway LOL!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I threaten mine a lot lol sometimes it works, sometimes they laugh at me lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> I threaten mine a lot lol sometimes it works, sometimes they laugh at me lol


I gave up on threatening them a long time ago....
Now I just tell them if they want to push them out and not get their treats after...go ahead and have them at night😉
So far the only night time kidding I’ve had was Lily, and she was done about 9:30pm, not late enough to count 😉🤞🤞🤞


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Now Sybils tail is way off to the side, she’s licking us to death and being very “hold my hoof”...


I love this description! 

I keep coming here expecting to see babies. What’s your guess on who will go first?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m not sure, but it should be Thalia.... Sybil is an enigma. She never does what’s expected, nor does she do it by the book. When we first got her she was as wild as a March hare, but we’ve won her love and trust, brought her back from the brink on more than one occasion, yet she still finds a way to make us nuts.
But how can you say no to this face....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

You can’t, you can’t say no to that face.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They both look pretty comfortable.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Dear Thalia, You've a nice nest ready for those little hostages and where I live, dawn will be about 12 (twelve) hours away. Isn't it getting about time to get down to birthing? 

Dear Sybil, You are so adored by many, and there are people anxious to see those kids. The weather will be nicer these upcoming next few days for birthing as well. Why wait any longer?

GoofyGoat, had a talking to with those girls. Would you mind relaying my words to them?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lets go Thalia!!!! We want to see what you're hiding!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Dear Thalia, You've a nice nest ready for those little hostages and where I live, dawn will be about 12 (twelve) hours away. Isn't it getting about time to get down to birthing?
> 
> Dear Sybil, You are so adored by many, and there are people anxious to see those kids. The weather will be nicer these upcoming next few days for birthing as well. Why wait any longer?
> 
> GoofyGoat, had a talking to with those girls. Would you mind relaying my words to them?


LOL
I read it verbatim to them as I was sitting in their stall....I think they were chuckling as they turned their backs to me....Bloody goats 😤

Thalia won’t let me near her backside right now so no lig check today.
Sybils udder is a bit fuller but her ligs are still there just wide apart and softening. 
Another night of baby watch....


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I think they were chuckling as they turned their backs to me....Bloody goats 😤


More than likely they were. It's such a goat kind of thing to do. Get that reaction around here every once in a while myself.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Those girls sure are holding out! Any nasty weather in the forecast to kick them into gear?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Rancho Draco said:


> Those girls sure are holding out! Any nasty weather in the forecast to kick them into gear?


LOL, no, nothing till next weekend. It’s going to be in the 70’s all week. Lots of fun and sun. Time to get end of winter chores done before the spring rains. So of course, this is when they’ll use their mastery of the doe code to the extreme so nothing gets done knowing them. Bloody goats😤🤬🤯


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh you have plans to get things done? Why yes they will go soon then lol but hey those 70s are beautiful days to have kids!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

What?! Still no babies? I thought today one of them would kid for sure.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> View attachment 223835


Uh jip. Enough to dominate your waking hours


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> What?! Still no babies? I thought today one of them would kid for sure.


We hand bred both. Thalia’s on day 147 and Sybil‘s actual due date is March 20th but that’s only if she didn’t take the first breeding which would put her on day 150 today. I think she’ll go in March, she’s just miserable I wish she’d eat more, she looks thin to me.

Most of my girls go on days 147-149 usually. 
Thalia’s udder is getting tighter and she’s more antsy than usual so I know she’s gearing up, I bet for tomorrow. 
Sybils ligs were there this morning, and she’s starting to fill a bit but nothing that says she’s close.
So no news really🥴


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like it’s a go finally! 🐐🐐🐐
Thalia‘s in prelabor!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! Happy kidding!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Finally! Here’s hoping for a smooth and textbook kidding. So exciting.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There we go! Geeze ladies keep us waiting for so long! 
Happy kidding! If you get bored waiting hit me up, we can chat while I spend all morning milking a cow


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Thalia Go. Lets see those preciouse wee ones!💖💗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Finally!  I’m so excited to see what she’s been keeping from for so long!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding! I hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is Thalia? Any little black does runnin round?


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy kidding! Looking forward to seeing those babies while I impatiently wait for mine to make an entrance too! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oooh!!! 😬

So exciting. Wonder what she’s got in there??


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yeah!!!! Happy kidding!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She’s very uncomfortable and talking up a storm. Like all FF she’s taking her time getting down to business


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Any news??


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Still taking her time. 🥴
Prelabor can take 12 hours and she’s going to use every minute of it I think Bloody goat🤯


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Darn doe code! Hope she has an easy delivery!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thalia had a single
















It’s a.......GIRL!
it was a hard birth, I had to pull one leg up to get her out but this little one is a spitfire! She was walking in 5 minutes and is nursing just fine. Thalia is sore but an amazing first time mom. We’re just waiting on the placenta.
More later 😉


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Aww, what a cutie pie!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

How adorable is she?!? Congrats!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! Congrats! She’s a little cutie patootie! Are you retaining her?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! She is adorable! I hope Thalia recovers quickly.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my Goodness! She is ADORABLE! GOOD Job Thalia! 💖💗💞


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Could she be any cuter! My goodness. Congratulations and wishing Thalia a smooth recovery!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

What a doll! I love her coat!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks y’all !
This little one is quite the acrobat. She’s already using mom as a trampoline and bouncing all over. 
we haven’t decided on a name yet. Been checking on them all night on the barn cams and this is what I found


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congratulations! She’s a adorable. I love the black on her nose. What a cute bundle of energy. How is mama doing today?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> Congratulations! She’s a adorable. I love the black on her nose. What a cute bundle of energy. How is mama doing today?


Thalia’s very attentive to her kid. She’s moving around ok but not eating much. Gave her vit b and probios so hope that’ll get her appetite back.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwww she is so stinking cute! So happy she’s a girl, usually those super cute ones are bucks lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay!! Congratulations Thalia and GoofyGoats!!! GREAT JOB!!
The little spitfire is so beautiful!! 💕 I can’t believe she is already bouncing around on mom! It’s like she’s been waiting to get out, so she can hop around!
I wish Thalia a speedy recovery and hope she’ll be eating lots soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Awwww she is so stinking cute! So happy she’s a girl, usually those super cute ones are bucks lol


Aw, thanks! I thought she was a buck before I actually looked because she was up so fast and yelling for food. Then when I looked and saw she was a girl I was over the moon. She’s going to be a terror that’s for sure lol.


MadHouse said:


> Yay!! Congratulations Thalia and GoofyGoats!!! GREAT JOB!!
> The little spitfire is so beautiful!! 💕 I can’t believe she is already bouncing around on mom! It’s like she’s been waiting to get out, so she can hop around!
> I wish Thalia a speedy recovery and hope she’ll be eating lots soon!


Thanks 😁🥰
She is popcorning all over the place ...lol. Spunky for sure.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cute! Prayers for Thalia 🙏


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

What a little cutie!! Hope Thalia starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! What a little cutie!  Sounds like she’s a stinker! I hope Thalia is ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute, congrats.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Woohoo! Congratulations!! Glad you got a doeling. She is darling!! I hope fully Thalia recovers soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks y’all! 
I got Thalia up on the milk stand and cleaned her up really well. The best part is, she stood still to be milked! She was beautifully behaved! I’m so happy, no kicking or stomping.
I got a pint of colostrum to freeze and left plenty for baby.
Thalias starting to eat now finally, I gave her banamine after she dropped her placenta, but she tore her vulva a bit and is tender. I think now she’s rested and such things will be great going forward.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Can you apply PreperationH to the swollen parts? It might make her a little more comfy.💗


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Can you apply PreperationH to the swollen parts? It might make her a little more comfy.💗


Already did, but thanks. Washed her with warm water and witch hazel first. Then the prep h. She just never loosened up back there which made it tight to get the kid out. Then kid wanted to present with only one leg and the other stuck way backward so I had to fish for it. Added insult to injury...
Poor thing but it’s over and she loves her kiddo.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Now for Miss Sybil.....

This goat is going to be the death of me yet! 








Every time I turn around she’s splayed out like she dead! For some reason this pregnancy she insists on sleeping flat out. I know part of it is her leg still hurts but good grief.....


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

For whatever the reason, when I spot one of the goats sleeping flat out, (aka death nap) automatically there is an increase of heart rate, twinge of panic and faster footsteps as I make my way towards......? Then, as an insult or something, the critter raises its head, looking sleep drunk, then eyeballing me like I'm an unwelcomed disturbance to prime resting time. And the feeling of relief drifts away, while the heart rate slows down. Pure roller coaster ride at times.

Yep, good grief indeed. I've only seen flat out a handful of times, and don't know if I could ever become nonchalant over seeing it repeatedly. Sorry GoofyGoat. Want to believe goats don't realize how upsetting that sleeping posture could be. Though the verdict is still pending on that thought.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> For whatever the reason, when I spot one of the goats sleeping flat out, (aka death nap) automatically there is an increase of heart rate, twinge of panic and faster footsteps as I make my way towards......? Then, as an insult or something, the critter raises its head, looking sleep drunk, then eyeballing me like I'm an unwelcomed disturbance to prime resting time. And the feeling of relief drifts away, while the heart rate slows down. Pure roller coaster ride at times.
> 
> Yep, good grief indeed. I've only seen flat out a handful of times, and don't know if I could ever become nonchalant over seeing it repeatedly. Sorry GoofyGoat. Want to believe goats don't realize how upsetting that sleeping posture could be. Though the verdict is still pending on that thought.


Well said!
Ive got three more weeks of this....I’m positive that she’s doing it to make me nuts. 🤬🤯


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Uuuugggghhhh death naps. Dang goats...she really exagerated that one too lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, that is upsetting when they do that. 😮


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well....shes got your FULL ATTENTION! 😎 So it must be working. 😂🤣! Shes a Drama Mama! Lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congrats on the beautiful baby. Since she is wound so tight how about Splinky?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

We decided to name her Piper, Pip for short. 
Thalia‘s name is from the Percy Jackson series of books, so we stuck with that instead of going with a Harry Potter name. Its also a play on spitfire being an aircraft, so’s a Piper. This little pipsqueek flies all over the pen, her mom and anything else she can jump on or over. So it’s a good fit.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

The other day when I saw her name I was trying to figure out who in Harry Potter is named Thalia, of course I thought of the percy jackson thalia first but I didn't think it could be from that, looks like I was wrong 😁. Piper is adorable


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She sounds like such a fun kid!! Little Pip! 🥰 
I love that picture of Thalia and Pip. 💕


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Pip already knows about Creature Comfort. She has her very own living, breathing, cushioned, and temperature controlled heating pad to keep herself warm if there's a nip in the air.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pip actually stole my heating pad as well. (well, actually it was Thalias originally. ) They’re using it in their pen to snuggle on. It only heats up when there’s weight on it. I like it better than heat lamps for the littles. I only get it between kiddings😥


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

21goaties said:


> The other day when I saw her name I was trying to figure out who in Harry Potter is named Thalia, of course I thought of the percy jackson thalia first but I didn't think it could be from that, looks like I was wrong 😁. Piper is adorable


Thanks. I really enjoyed the book series. When we got Thalia we were only fostering her but she needed a name. Since she wasn’t going to stay we wanted to save the Potter names for our herd. After we returned her the owner called and said she missed being here so much to come get her. (Long story short) so she’s been our odd goat, it’s only fitting we carried on the Percy Jackson names in her off spring.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ugh....again really 🤯🤷‍♀️🤬









She‘s getting so big it looks like she swallowed a couple of beach balls.
My daughter Ran out to the barn to check her and she wasn’t happy her nap was disturbed.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Crazy girl, that Sybil!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Dramatic girl 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That Sybil is going to keep you running. Just looking at the pictures, I’m ready to run and check on her. Lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

C'mon now...if you were that big....how would you get comfy??? Hmmmm maybe she needs a physio ball, a mini trampoline, ya know something to get that belly comfy on🤪😂🤣🤔


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Piper is adorable!! I love the picture of her sitting on top of her mom. 😆

Idk why, but she reminds me of a cute little llama! 😍


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gosh she is adorable! And already full of personality. You can tell just in the picture. She might be trrrroooouuubble lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> C'mon now...if you were that big....how would you get comfy??? Hmmmm maybe she needs a physio ball, a mini trampoline, ya know something to get that belly comfy on🤪😂🤣🤔


I’m already super deep bedding it with shavings. That small stall gets two full bales. I’m not sure how to make her area easier on her. If I put straw in, she digs it back to bare floor with no cushion so that’s worse. 12 more days till I can induce her. So it’s going to be a long couple weeks. Poor baby, I hurt for her.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Piper is too cute! She's definitely living her best life!
I hope Sybil doesn't give you heart failure...hang in there!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Piper is too cute! She's definitely living her best life!
> I hope Sybil doesn't give you heart failure...hang in there!


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It’s been a while since I’ve updated. 
We are going on baby watch for Sybil in 6 days with her due date the 25th. She’s been doing ok but not eating as I’d like to see this close to kidding.
My ketone strips are expired so I’m not totally trusting them and will get more tomorrow. So far her highest has been trace. 
She’s tenderfooted but I’m not sure how much of that is her ongoing leg problem and how much is new. 
She has free choice alfalfa hay and pellets, sweetlix meat maker and Redmond minerals, a protein pail and fresh water …Supplements have been a handful of red raspberry leaves nightly and vitamin E and C pills daily. She’s getting her prekidding selenium tomorrow.

This girl is huge and the kid(s) are rolling around like crazy, her whole sides just have crazy lumps and bumps that just change positions constantly….I love just watching it, though I’m sure she doesn’t think it’s fun…poor baby.

we’ve gone two whole days without a death nap YAY!
Ill update her pictures in the morning….


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting close!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Sybil! You’re a good girl, not death napping! I think you need 🍪 🍪 cookies!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck, Sybil! You’re a good girl, not death napping! I think you need 🍪 🍪 cookies!


Don’t worry, I’ll give her one from you …yes, she deserves a treat😉☺


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That's one big belly! 😱


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Best of luck!! ❤


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Poor girl is huge! She’s in that make it stop or give me a treat stage lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww my.goodness. Dont tell her, but she looks like a beached whale! Geez is she haveing quints? I hope all goes well. Chickasaw and Gwen are close to those due dates. Cali is in April, so keep me posted...ok?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Poor girl is all belly. I think she’s carrying a whole herd in there. Lol. And I bet you’re relieved to get a little break from the death naps.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that belly.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Any news GG?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> Any news GG?


She’s not due till the 25th so she’s getting closer but they’re not fully cooked yet.😉😁


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh, right! Haha, I might be following too many kidding threads and getting confused...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't believe how big she is. I'm saying four. 😙


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh man poor Sybs....she's going to be so relieved when they come


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She’s even bigger 😳


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my! Poor thing! I’m sure she’s been over it for the past month now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww I want to call her Stay Puff ( marshmallow) . Lol She is huge, but gorgeous! Qauds? Quints? 😱


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh poor girlie! She looks miserable!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a sweetie. 💜 
I wish her the best of luck, easy kidding and feeling better.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, we’re finally in the home stretch! Tomorrow is day 140 and we go on official baby watch. When she kidded with Nick, she went on day 149. I’m not going to let her go that far this time. He was a huge baby and she had a hard time. If she hasn’t had them by Thursday, I’m going to induce. I’d do it Wednesday but I have to go out of town and can’t. 
Tomorrow we have severe storms coming in so maybe…..
Ok y’all, it’s time for guesses, what day, how many and what sex…..prize to the winner🤔😀🤗


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wednesday. Quads. 3 boys and 1 girl


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'll say quads on Wednesday as well. Three doelings and one bucking.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Quads…..really ……noooooooooo! 😳😱🤯


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Quads…..really ……noooooooooo! 😳😱🤯


I mean, she definitely looks big enough to have four lil hostages in there! But maybe she's just one of those "big rumen kinda gals" who has also lost her figure after several kiddings....🤷‍♀️🤔🙃😂 How many has she had before? What is your guess for how many she has and what day she'll have them?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Quads. Two doelings and two bucklings. I'll bet she's going to make you induce her on Thursday. 😌


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

This is right before her last kidding…a single buck, Nearly Headless Nick. She’s lost her girlish figure but….I’m hoping twin doelings.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ok, I am guessing she will kid on Tuesday with triplets. Two doelings, one buckling.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Well seeing as how big she was last year with a single, I’ll guess triplets too. 2 buckings and a doeling!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Triplets. 2 bucklings and 1 doeling. She's going to wait until you induce.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m going to say quads. 3 does, 1 buck. Birth order: doe doe buck doe


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Friday, twin boys


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

21goaties said:


> Friday, twin boys


Oh that would make me so sad😭😩🥺
I want healthy, but after 4 kiddings …..I REALLY REALLY want a girl…..


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I say Triplet doelings, but only after you induce her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just for fun, a new picture of Pip aka Piper







/Pipsqueak


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Tonight’s Sybil belly and backend shots.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 Aww!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Such purdy girls! 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sybil has one of the prettiest faces I have seen in a goat. And I fall in love with goats easily.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I guess she will deliver early Thursday, because she read about the plans to induce.  There might be 2 (two) doelings and 1 (one) buckling being held hostage in that huge protruding baby baker of hers.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Pipsqueek looks like a bunny rabbit to me! So pretty. And I still say triplet doelings...🤪


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Pipsqueek looks like a bunny rabbit to me! So pretty. And I still say triplet doelings...🤪


Now Pips been called a panda, doggie, llama and a bunny…she’s going to be one confused kiddo. LOL
Oh I hope you’re right! Three‘s good, all does perfect🥰😉😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ill keep my fingers crossed for you🤞! I would love to see 3 doelings all different patterns & color!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sybil’s tail is flopped over. Are her ligs squishy?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sorry if you already said that, I skipped a few post.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Her tails been flopped for a week. Yes, she’s losing her ligs….


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Im really really hoping that I’m wrong…but there are signs….
Sybil is up, down and up again ..very uncomfortable and acting odd….however, we’re having a BIG storm rumble through today and with the Doe Code’s grip on our farm….I’m putting new batteries in the lanterns and watching the camera extra closely….Stay tuned for updates


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yep we are getting hit with Thunder, Lightning and heavy rain. Then the winds blow hatd, and another storm pops up. Guess you need those lanterns! Hopefully she will be ok through the barometric pressure changes! 💖😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Well it sounds like she's right on time with the doe code! I hope everyone stays safe in the storm


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Of course, during the storm is the day lol. Not looking forward to the storm,...ugh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What is it with goats and storms?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nothing so far, I’ve been sitting with her off and on but watching the goat cam a lot. Her ligs are really mushy and wide spread but her udders not tight and no discharge….
Her actions …nesting, stretching and biting her sides…
This is day 142 ….?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Of course, during the storm is the day lol. Not looking forward to the storm,...ugh.


Stay safe! Looks like it will get your way this evening. So far no hail but high winds and rounds of dumping rain. The back of the storm is going to be worse than the frontline.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Now we’re under a tornado watch! Stay safe Texas!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Did you make it through the storm ok? How is Sybil doing?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Day 143
Sybils still preggo, very uncomfortable but hanging in there.
@FizzyGoats thanks for asking, we’re fine. High winds and about an inch of well needed rain. praying for everyone else who lost so much in the storms and those in its current path in East Texas and Arkansas and Louisiana… It’s a nasty storm line.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m glad she didn’t go during the storm. Poor girl is probably wanting to evict those kids now. Lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Day 144
This girl is going to drive me insane.
She’s back to death napping, she been trying to dig to China, snuffling her food, talking to her belly and generally acting like she’s going to drop these kids any second now for two days. Bloody Goat!🤬🤯

Today I have to go to Dallas and there’s no way to change plans…Luckily my daughter will be here and I know she will do whatever it takes to help Sybil. I still want to Be here just in case. Sybils last kidding was a very hard pull of a large buckling. I’m hoping she doesn’t get put in that position to have to do it. Ok, I’m done ranting …..

I’m going to get stuff to induce into her tomorrow, its time.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, that girl sure can keep you on your toes!! It’s so great that your daughter is there to help. Can’t wait to see the tiny Sybil babies!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Maybe she will wait for you to come back then drop them and you won't have to induce and you will be there. COme on Sybil, you know you want to get them out and be back to your old self!!! Just wait for mom to be back home!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sybils in labor


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Whoop whoop! Go Sybil! Let’s see those 4 little cuties. Lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ahhhh! How long are you in Dallas?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Sybils in labor


Well.. ik I haven’t really been following this thread, but oh I can’t wait to see more kiddos! Hopefully she gives you a doeling! Keep us updated


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yippie! Praying she has an easy time! Keep us posted!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Figures since you have to go to Dallas! I hope everything goes well


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Buck doe twins


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow that was fast! Congratulations!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow, me and Mellon were way off. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Congrats!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Woah man. Don't ever listen to my guesses. 😅 Congratulations! How is everybody doing?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lol, I started reading previous post and I didn’t find one where anyone guessed twins.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I guessed twins! Congrats Sybil, you didn't have to get induced 😁


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Congratulations!!We need pictures!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How precious! Which one is the girl?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Omg so cute!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! What cuties! I love their colors! Glad everything went well! She sure had them quick


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Congratulations! Yeah Sybil! Wohoo! She is such a pretty and unique goat. Looks like she had some pretty and unique kids. 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yahoo! Congratulations!!
Such precious little ones!! 🥰 😘


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What pretty little spotted beauties 😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww GG.. Sybil did good! Plus a doeling!!💗💞💖Yay!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Awe they are so cute!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

YAY!!! I told ya she'd go today (I also told you she'd have quads.....but we can just forget about that, right?)! 😂 Congrats on the healthy, adorable, and _flashy_ kids!! 🤩 She even gave you a doeling to boot! Good girl, Sybil! I hope you get some extra cookies for that! 😀


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Whoo! I’m at work and just had a minute to sit down and check the thread. They’re beautiful!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The winners are…@Tanya and @Dandy Hill Farm for the day of the week and @21goaties for the number of kids….nobody got both lol😉

I was watching the cameras about to have breakfast before I left for Dallas when Sybil decided that I wasn’t allowed to eat today. She started contracting pretty visibly ..so to the barn we went. Her first push was at 9:47 and both kids were out by 10:16. The buckling came first then the doeling. Both presented well and slid right out. Yay! 
Sybil and the kids are doing great.
We’d like to introduce Newt Scamander








And Arabella Figg








I‘ll get better pictures tomorrow but I need food and a shower since Sybil interrupted my getting ready I had to do a quick change and run. 😂 Oh well, such is life with goats, nothing ever goes to plan lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Super cute. Can't say that enough. Do you have nicknames too? Arabella? Or Fig? Lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So happy all went well!!! Arabella and Newt are so cute!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! They’re so adorable!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

aww. So Cute... luv the names!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

There’s more to the names than just the Potter theme….
Sybils favorite treats are Fig Newtons …so my daughter said that’s what they had to be named.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

🤣😂I love the cookie names! Your daughter is priceless...so funny! Love it!💞💖


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my goodness. They are adorable and I love the names!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

We need more pics GoofyGoat!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

After chores I’ll get some 😉


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the hairdo's


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Here y’all go😉
Piper








Newt








Arabella


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaaawwww!!! They are soooo cute!!! 🥰 🥰 🥰


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Hug time


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful babies! Sooooo Preciouse!!!💗💖💞💝


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So cute!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Those babies are way too cute! 😍 Are you retaining both girls?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Those babies are way too cute! 😍 Are you retaining both girls?


Thanks, No, I think I might sell Piper, she’s polled and can be registered. Arabella is a wait and see. I’ve waited 4 breedings for a doeling from Sybil so I want to see if all her good things came through. I actually want to sell about half my herd to get down to a more manageable number. Age and injury has really done a number on me so……😥 ya Gotta do, what ya gotta do. It’s best for them and me.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> So cute!!!! Congrats!!


Thanks 😁


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I want to kiss Piper's head! I love your barn lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! So adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The kids are growing like weeds! Here’s a cute shot of Sybil and her two monsters.








and a close up








I need to get a new one of Pip but she’s growing and wreaking havoc with the herd too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are adorable!!! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I L💖VE how rich their colors are! They are soo healthy & pretty! Good Job! Wow!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks y’all!
Heres Piper, she wouldn’t hold still to get a good picture though.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're so big already!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh my goodness! So big already! Shes still gorgeous!💞


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Definitely getting plenty of milk from mom.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> What a cutie! Definitely getting plenty of milk from mom.


She’s a chunk lol, Thanks! 
I milk mom once a day and get a pint and a half at least without milking her all the way out. She could easily support trips with how much she shares.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness I can't believe how big they are already! Seems like they were just born the other day. 😊 They sure are beautiful! 😍 I can't remember....are you retaining any?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks! 😁
I’m keeping Arabella and on the fence with Pip, Newt will be wethered and I think I have a home for him. He’s still 2 months from weaning though. Time will tell though. My daughter really wants to keep Pip, but she won’t live at home forever so I have to be tough sometimes or we’d have 60 goats right now instead of 30 lol. I have 6 leaving in a couple weeks finally so that will help too.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re growing like weeds! So cute!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're such cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they look great.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Aww, they look great.


Aw, thanks 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are growing so fast and they are as cute as they come. It looks like the mamas bounced right back after kidding and are looking great themselves. You definitely have nice, healthy looking goaties.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> They are growing so fast and they are as cute as they come. It looks like the mamas bounced right back after kidding and are looking great themselves. You definitely have nice, healthy looking goaties.


Aw, thanks so much! 😊


----------

